# BSNL Home UL 900+ Query.



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi i want to know about this broadband plan a bit. 

1. What is the Download and Upload Speeds? 
2. Can i watch youtube videos? 
 3. I wont make any calls, will i get more than 900 rs? 
4. How much time will take to download 1 GB file? 
5. How is help n support? 

Please reply, thankx in advance.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 2, 2007)

1) DL Usually between 28KBps to 35KBps, UL varies between 10KBps to 20KBps.
2) Sure! It'll be slow though
3) 900 + 12.25% Tax is what you usually get.
4) Around 9-10 Hours, considering it download at 32KBps
5) No-Comments  (Bah! Gov Company, Don't expect quick support!)


If you don't mind waking up at 2AM, Go for Home 1000 Plan.. 5GB Download Limit, Upto 2mbps (8 times faster than 256kpbs) and Night Unlimited.

Edit: If you are applying now, You need to wait a LOT of time for your connection. I applied in Oct 2006! I Still haven't got the Connection. They keep saying that NIB has to create username and when I call the NIB people they say exchange havent sent them the details, etc. Make that a Infinite Loop. I'm currently stuck with even-more-hopeless Tata Indicom BB (in Bangalore that is)


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

whoa, thats a quick reply, thanks. 

but is Home 1000 plan offers unlimited downloads in night? 

if so, whats the unlimited access timing? 

whats the download and upload speeds? 

and again what time will it take to download 1 gb file?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 2, 2007)

1) From 2AM to 8AM. You can usually download 1-2GB when your speed is around 192KBps+ (Which it will usually be).

2) The Speed varies between 384kbps to 2mbps (55KBps to 256KBps).

3) Upload will be around 128kbps to 384kbps.

4) Just around an hour and a half if you get Full 2mbps Speed


----------



## axxo (Oct 2, 2007)

Upload speed is lot lesser..only 5KBps to 7KBps

btw you missed out posting here i think...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

home 500 is a much better option if u r a casual surfer


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

i wanna download more stuff. 

now which is better? 

HOME 1000 or 900+


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

1000 is wayyyy better.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 2, 2007)

well 1000 is better for sure ......


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

alright, whats the bandwidth i get in Home 1000? is it 2 Mbps ? and is download speed 256 kbps? 
and whats the monthly download cap? 

and whats the bandwidth for Home 500 ? 

oops that lots of questions


----------



## janitha (Oct 2, 2007)

Having used Plan 250 for 2 years, I shifted to UL900 Plus last month. To me it seemed like the dial up usage and shifted back to Plan 250 from 1-10-07. Must be due to 256 Kbps limit.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 2, 2007)

Home 1000 has 2-mega-bits-per-second(mbps) that is equal to ~256-kilo-bytes-per-second(KBps)

And the UL900 has 256kbps = 32KBps..

Home 1000 has a 'Morning Hours' Download Cap of 5GB
Home 500 = 2.5GB.

Both are otherwise the same.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

Well giga .. when you are on unlimited BW with a speed of 256kbps you cannot complaint more cause you wont pay extra for anything you download. But I am on home 500 plan and last month I downloaded a total of 38GB (both paid and free) .. but I still managed to saved( or wasted )  100MB. when downloading large files I scheduel it from 2-8 AM .. rest of the time I use the BW normally. It doesnt matter if you are on unlimited or capped .. all that matters is how you utilize the BW..


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

cool thanks for the information. and charan bro can you tell me the BW of home 500 plan? and whats the download cap per month (excluding morning cap) 
and in morning, will i get 2.5 gig cap every day. or is it monthly ? and how much time will it take to download a gig file.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ its 2.5GB /month .. I can download 700-750 MB/hr.. so you can do the math


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info guys and charan bro. 

BTW, whats the monthly telephone rental guys ?


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

180 i suppose


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for info buddy


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 2, 2007)

well dude go for home1000

download speed is always 2mbps in hyd

frm 2-8 u download 4.5 GB ( If u hv Rapidshare premium account )


bsnl jus roxxx


----------

